# Christmas came early...



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

My christmas gift from my mom and gramma.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

O.M.G... you lucky &?&*#@! My mom is probably planning on getting me books or clothes for Christmas! This is not fair!

On a serious note, this is cuteness overload!


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Awww now that is a completely adorable Christmas present!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

That has to be the cutest Christmas present I have ever seen!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Border collie? Aussie? tell us more!!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*sings* Tell me more, tell me more! Does it have a tail? Tell me more, tell me more! You can send it by mail!

Seriously, ship the puppy this way.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Haha, she's a female red/white aussie eight weeks old. She doesn't have an awesome pedigree (read no titles), but her parents are working farm dogs. I was actually lucky enough to see them work a bit while we were there, and the fact that they do the job they were bred for everyday is a good enough sign of quality for me.  We've settled on Cara (pronounced car-ah) for a name, depending on which language you want to pick it can mean dear, friend, or diamond all fitting. 

My gramma totally surprised me with this, she told me to make sure I was free this morning because we were going to pick up my christmas present we went and met up with my mom and the three of us went out and picked her up. Her mom was a black bi and her dad was a red bi, both of them beautiful imo. We just got home with her a few hours ago and after chewing on a bone for a bit she's since fallen asleep on the bed. 

I'm absolutely smitten.

ETA: Xeph, nope no tail her nub actually just kind of blends in with her butt hair lol.  You'll have to fight me for her.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like it's time for you to get into some stock work *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing strangely enough.  I just need to find somewhere in my area! If you have any suggestions as to how to go about finding clinics/trainers/etc. I would love to hear them!

Is it bad that I'm hoping her eyes stay green? They're so striking. I'm so happy I don't even know what to do myself, I've been pining away for an aussie pup for what seems like forever.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

...So when can I come by to pick up my puppy...?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

green eyes will turn amber. I'll ask my stock friends if there are any good places to train in PA


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I can handle amber eyes.  Her personality is what really sold me though, she is just so so interested in me and what I was doing. It's funny, I was beginning to think I'd never find my aussie and now she's here. I think I'm still in shock.

I would really appreciate if you can ask, I'd really like to try it out with her even if she doesn't end up taking to it, I'd love to give her the experience.



Miranda16 said:


> ...So when can I come by to pick up my puppy...?


You'll have to fight me for her.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The aussies will surpass the Papillons soon, between me, you, Surf, Cherryhill, and Hiaja.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I honestly never thought any breed would overtake the papillions. lol I can't say that I would complain, although all the papillions on the board have me convinced that if I ever get a small dog they'll be it.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

what a gorgeous girl!

even though i'm more into the huskies, since my brother got an aussie pup and i met him, i have been slowly falling in the love with the breed...not to mention, now that my brother has cooper our pairs are messed up lol


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

O Merry Christmas to you! What an absolutely adorable gift!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Got some trainer names! I will PM you, and also you should ask Surf for some help he lives in your state too I think.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm jealous times 40 million. I cannot WAIT until the spring. 

I waaaaaaant a redddd oneee!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww! She's adorable! More pics!!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

upendi'smommy said:


> I honestly never thought any breed would overtake the papillions. lol I can't say that I would complain, although all the papillions on the board have me convinced that if I ever get a small dog they'll be it.


with Spicy here the bullies come close lol..she's got like ten pit bulls and a corso. 

adorable puppy. puppy aussies look like teddy bears lol.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Holy...poop! She is adorable! No fair! 
I like her name, its very cute. I can't wait to see her grow





zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> with Spicy here the bullies come close lol..she's got like ten pit bulls and a corso.
> 
> adorable puppy. puppy aussies look like teddy bears lol.


Aija's opinion is Bullies FTW


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Is this one of Becky from rising sun aussie's pups? Beautiful coloring on her. 
Congrats she is stunning!!!

/Amanda


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I think she is so very cute, pretty, adorable, fluffy...did I say cute? :becky:


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Cute.
Where does she come from?


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

She comes from a local cattle farm, not a kennel.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Which one?


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you alpha, she's been a dream. 

Surf, Allegheny Meadows.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

she is super cute!! congratulations on the new addition


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Now you need to change your sig to have her picture in it.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

> We've settled on Cara (pronounced car-ah) for a name, depending on which language you want to pick it can mean dear, friend, or diamond all fitting.



In wow ( world of warcraft) i had a toon named Kara that was a hunter and her worg ( which is like a wolf in the game ) was name Purity I never did look up the name meaning but the K in Karla is just another way to spell Cara which is the orginal and the meaning I found with K was Origin:Italian Meaning: Beloved so I think anyway you spell or any origin you pick the name is PERFECT for her ^_^


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

She is very nice.
At your first vet appointment, make sure to get a CERF exam since they don't have any CERF results on the database.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

D'awwww!! Congratulations!! She is adorable!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Merry christmas to you 
she is beautiful


----------

